# Help with handbrake MOT failure



## joebuck (Nov 8, 2007)

I wonder if anyone can help as I am stuck for answers regards a recent MOT failure concerning my handbrake on a Swift Kontiki 2004 Al-Ko chasis. Everything to do with all the brake system has been repaired or replaced over recent days but the van still does not hold on a hill and I fear this will be a repeat failure when going back to the MOT station. When everything was taken off the rear wheels all connecting parts appeared to be working well and also serviced and adjusted etc.

Are there any historical problems with this handbrake system and are the shoes designed to hold a 3.5 tonne van on a small hill.
Any help would be great as I would rather go back to a tent than take it back to the same dealer that supposedly fixed this similar problem last year for over £300. ( my experience of the after sales service and workmanship of this main dealer has been astonishing considering I spent over £30k only a couple of years ago)

Any info that might help would be great.

Thank You
Mark


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

There are many Swift owners on here and you should receive a response shortly.

If you don't you can always pay the £10 membership fee for this site which will enable you to send a Private Message to Swift who are members of this forum and helpfully respond to technical queries of this kind.


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi Joebuck
the thing to beqar in mind is that when the van was new the handbrake would have held on a 1 in 4 hill as thats what it is supposed to do.

The main problem with handbrakes is that the adustment is sometimes taken up by the handbrake cable adjustment mechanism as opposed to the brake shoe adjuster itself. I am sure the garage will know this though so i am surprised that they cant fix it. As i see it you have 2 ways of sorting this.

1. You paid to have the brakes done so take it back to the place who were supposed to do it right first time and ask that its dome correctly.

2. When you take it for MOT ask the mechanic to adjust the brakes for you and then mot the van. they will usually do this as in realiity you could leave the cvan with them for them to repair. They will then be onliged to adjust the brakes so that they would pass the MOT test.


Phill


----------



## reflogoff11 (Jun 8, 2008)

hi, would you check how many clicks you can count before the handbrake feels as if it is fully applied, then put press your foot on the brake pedal to see if you can get another click or two out of the h/brake. If you can then that would rule out a stretched cable which would cause a bottoming out before effective brake application.
Hope this helps.
Barrie.


----------



## Rainbow-Chasers (Sep 2, 2008)

Is this an early Tag? If so, they are quite well known for problems, even with a new system. There are some cheat ways around, but even these only just scrape a pass.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Our '03 Kontiki has had no problems with the brakes, including the handbrake, I think go back to whoever did them first but if not willing to do that then ask MoT staion to sort out IF it is not right. They may find a problem which you than take back to original repairer and ask about.

Well worth joining this site (and paying the £10) though as the amount of information available and the direct contacts are really useful and cannot be equalled elswehere IMO.

It was the most useful £10 we have ever spent! We have had numeorus solutions to problems from various people including Swift direct. Can't beat that elsewhere!

Dave


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

You'll have to narrow this down yourself to one of two things. I've no knowlege of your specific vehicle.

1. Insufficient friction between the linings (Pads/shoes) & disks or drums.

2. Insufficient clamping force being applied to pads or shoes.

You'll find that one or both of the above is causing the problem that you're having. If any hydraulic fluid has leaked onto the linings then the leak will have to be fixed & the linings replaced.

Sorry about my brevity, but there are'nt many things that can cause the HB not to function correctly.

D.


----------



## 04HBG (Dec 9, 2007)

Hello Mark,
Is your base vehicle a Fiat ?
My 2004 Fiat based Autotrail Apache on the 3850 kg chassis failed its very first MOT due to handbrake failure, no matter what they did to adjust it just wouldn't hold.

It was referred to Fiat UK who set up a case number but little all else.

The wheels were stripped and the linings were like new but are very small for the vehicle size, they tried roughening them up but that didn't work so on he advice of Fiat they fitted a different type of lining, i think they were a softer type.
That did enough to get it through the MOT and i have had no problems since, the cost was all down to me, because as you might well know the Fiat guarantee actually covers very little after the first year. 

RD


----------



## niggle (Jul 7, 2009)

hi vosa will do a voluntary test for you n tell you the prob,,, cost £5.00 just book it into the testing station manned by vosa niggle


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Hi Mark 

Mine failed on the same thing, I have a tag axle and one wheel would not work on the handbrake test.
When it was stripped down the problem was rust.

The main brakes are D/Pads and a small drum behind the disk.
The drum had a good amount of loose rust in the drum acting as marbles. All the drums had some in them when stipped down. After cleaning and the shoes dressed it passed with flying colours.

Andy


----------

